# Mobiles Internet, lohnt es sich?



## Tobias K. (8. Juni 2005)

moin


Da die nächsten Tage mein Notebook kommt, wollte ich mal fragen wie es zur Zeit ums mobile Internet steht.

Wenn ich mich für sowas entscheiden sollte, gäbe es folgende Bedingungen:
- Günstig!
- Möglichst soll überall eine Internetverbindung hergestellt werden können.
- Und 2 oder 3 MB an Daten (z.B. ein größeres Bild) sollen relativ flott gehen.

Also:
Was gibt es für Angebote?
Wie flächendeckend ist es?
Welche Bandbreiten gibt es?
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Lohnt es sich überhaupt?
Und wie wird es in nächster Zeit aussehen?

Bin dankbar für jede nützliche Information.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## ChrisDongov (9. Juni 2005)

Du meinst sicher solche HotSpots die verschiedene Anbieter aufgestellt haben

Also da kenne ich z.B. 1 und 1. 
Aber wenn du nicht gerade in Berlin wohnst, ganz schlechte Karten...

Die T-Com hat meines wissens auch einige irgendwo rum stehen. Aber von Flächendeckung kann man nicht mal in Großstädten sprechen.

Schau mal hier: http://www.t-mobile.de/pda/1,3667,M55,00.html

Hoffe das war das was du wissen wolltest.


----------



## Tobias K. (10. Juni 2005)

moin


Danke für die Ifo, jetzt weiss ich schonmal was es nciht sein soll. In meiner Stadt mit 80000 EInwohnern gibt es gerade mal 3 HotSpots an Plätzen, an denen ich eh nie bin.

Dann ist mi aber eingefallen das ich mein Handy auch als Modem nehmen kann und so per GPRS ins Internet kann.... glaub ich.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## McVader83 (10. Juni 2005)

UMTS Karten von Vodafone...
Die hatten vor 1-2 Monaten noch ne Aktion das man die ohne Grundgebühr kriegt oder sowas. Ich persönlich habe damit noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, aber die 2 Leute die ich persönlich kenne die das gemacht haben, durften danach ihr Windows neuinstallieren...


----------

